

'Accelerating' Advice from Microsoft's Dana'l Lewin - paulsb
http://foundread.com/2008/01/22/accelerating-advice-from-microsofts-danl-lewin/#more-453

======
bayareaguy
I think the most you can count on is probably high quality marketing. E.g. you
get a broken link like the one for Plentyoffish on this page:

[http://microsoftstartupzone.com/accelerator/country.aspx?c=e...](http://microsoftstartupzone.com/accelerator/country.aspx?c=en)

------
paulsb
Has anyone had any experience with these types of programs from "big"
companies, e.g. the Microsoft Startup Accelerator Program, or Adobe Ventures,
etc.? Ones where you are essentially showcasing their software (or hardware)
and they give you "support" in return.

